

Controlled Quantum Levitation on a Wipe'Out Track - DiabloD3
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zqmdv5iyIOY

======
DiabloD3
And for those wondering how it was done,
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhlpyP-2ooE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhlpyP-2ooE)

~~~
gus_massa
tl;dr: It was a hoax video, with combines actors and computer generated
graphics.

Can we add a [hoax] or [cgi] to the title?

